# Hordegilde auf Nethersturm



## Kroosian (26. April 2008)

Für die Horde:

Für Mutige, Strategen und Entdecker....

Die Gilde Blutrausch ist eine gutgelaunte, lustige aber dennoch aufstrebende Gilde. Wir suchen nicht, sondern lassen uns finden.
Wer meint, ey das könnte zu mir passen, kann sich gerne bei bewerben...
Das Forum ist für Besucher und Bewerber ein Platz, wo ein jeder sich selbst durch die Pergamente wühlen kann.
Nur laßt Euch hier eines klar werden:
Wir ziehen nicht und lassen nicht ziehen,
Wir haben LvL-Cap d.h.: Zurzeit auf LvL 40 gesetzt(Also nicht höher)
Wir sind eine Gemeinschaft, die Vielfältiger und unterschiedlicher nicht sein kann..
Wer gilt nun als Mutig:
Mutig ist:
Eine Rasse zu spielen, die man vorher noch nie gespielt hat.
Eine Klasse zu wählen, die man noch nie gespielt hat.
Eine Berufskombination zu wählen, welche um die Ecke vielleicht geht.

Kurzum: Ein Neubeginn für sich darin sieht, etwas neues für sich in einem bewährtem Game zu finden.

Wer gilt nun als Stratege:
Stratege ist:

Jemand mit Ruhe und Geduld.
Jemand der die wuselnden Member zusammenführen und begleiten kann.
Jemand der das Lachen und Schmunzeln beherrscht.

Kurzum: Jemand der Spaß daran hätte auch mal Verantwortung mitzutragen und umzusetzen..

Wer gilt als Entdecker:
Entdecker ist:

Wer sich und das game neu entdecken will.
Wer sich wohlfühlt mit neuen Leuten.
Wer sich nicht vom Treiben auf den Realms mitziehen läßt.

Kurzum: Wer für sich selbst den Weg festlegt und dies innerhalb der Gilde.

Wo findet man uns?

Realm: Netherstorm

Wen kann ich ansprechen?

Im Forum  den Gildenrat,
Ingame jedes Member was on ist.
Teamspeak: Jeder der sich gerade dort befindet.


Wie wäre es, wenn...

ich Interesse daran habe:

Versuch es, probier es, wir haben nur wenige Undead bei uns*gg* könntest überleben.

Was würde es mir bringen?

Spaß und Ernst zugleich. Wir sind keine Fun-Gilde und auch keine Du mußt -Gilde. RL geht vor IG. Durch das LvL-Cap kann man gut gemeinsam questen, Ini`s usw. gildeninterna machen.
Eine Gilde, die ihre Member respektiert und fördert.

Wer also Interesse hat, es sich wagen will und hart dafür einsteht, der wird uns finden...
Bewerbt euch einfach an folgende email adresse : team@creativx-media.de

Bis auf bald...

Die Member des Blutrausch


----------



## Lightsaver (26. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ..kling ja schon interesant..mal schauen ob ich mich bewerben werde...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keine inis ziehen ... wieso das nicht...? ... wie soll ich sonst anschluss erhalten an die 40er...

BTW : was is wenn man übers LvL-Cap lvlt ?
kicked ?
naja ... ich schau mal ob ich mich anmelde wennd ie fragen geklärt sind...


----------



## Kroosian (26. April 2008)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also das ziehen um den anschluss recht schnell zu finden ist ok.
Wir meinten nur damit, dass man später uns nicht von 70ern ziehen lassen oder sowas in der Richtung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was den levelcap angeht, steht eigentlich alles im Gildenkodex, falls es noch fragen gibt, nur zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zur anmeldung, einfach eine email an team@creativx-media.de schicken


----------



## Kroosian (29. April 2008)

Kroosian schrieb:


> Also das ziehen um den anschluss recht schnell zu finden ist ok.
> Wir meinten nur damit, dass man später uns nicht von 70ern ziehen lassen oder sowas in der Richtung.
> 
> 
> ...



*nach oben schieb*


----------



## Kroosian (2. Mai 2008)

Kroosian schrieb:


> *nach oben schieb*



*und noch ein stückchen*


----------



## Monasaxx (2. Mai 2008)

Ihr sucht nicht,ihr lasst euch finden?
Wo zu dann der Thread? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightsaver (3. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na mal wieder langeweile gehabt , mr.kiddy !?
wenn dich das Thema net interessiert..wieso bist du dann hier...verpiss dich einfach austhreads die dir nen feuchten dreck bedeuten -.-


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (4. Mai 2008)

Monasaxx schrieb:


> Ihr sucht nicht,ihr lasst euch finden?
> Wo zu dann der Thread?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wo du recht hast.

obwohl der text ansonsten sehr schön geschrieben ist vom te.


----------



## Monasaxx (4. Mai 2008)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> na mal wieder langeweile gehabt , mr.kiddy !?
> wenn dich das Thema net interessiert..wieso bist du dann hier...verpiss dich einfach austhreads die dir nen feuchten dreck bedeuten -.-




ich lass das mal so stehen,und frag wer von uns 2 ein "Kiddy" ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kroosian (5. Mai 2008)

Monasaxx schrieb:


> ich lass das mal so stehen,und frag wer von uns 2 ein "Kiddy" ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*immer noch auf der Suche*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trybeline (9. Mai 2008)

Monasaxx schrieb:


> Ihr sucht nicht,ihr lasst euch finden?
> Wo zu dann der Thread?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm, wir spämmen nicht ingame herum, darum dieser Thread ingame uns zu finden wäre ja unmöglich ohne Anhaltspunkte und Du hättest ja nichts zu fragen gehabt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


die

Try


----------



## Shamozz (10. Mai 2008)

*pfeif* push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *pfeif*


----------



## Monasaxx (10. Mai 2008)

Trybeline schrieb:


> Hmm, wir spämmen nicht ingame herum, darum dieser Thread ingame uns zu finden wäre ja unmöglich ohne Anhaltspunkte und Du hättest ja nichts zu fragen gehabt..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ok das ist ein Argument


----------



## Kroosian (14. Mai 2008)

Monasaxx schrieb:


> ok das ist ein Argument



Kleines Update : levelcap liegt bei 48.


----------

